

Show HN: Animated GIF of latest World Cup Goal in Slack and Hipchat - xdamman
https://github.com/xdamman/ReplayLastGoal

======
tokenizerrr
Not sure how the webhooks are supposed to work? Pressing test seems to produce
an empty POST:
[http://requestb.in/11fvs2r1?inspect](http://requestb.in/11fvs2r1?inspect)

Would like to integrate this in my irc bot, but need to know the format to
expect.

~~~
xdamman
This is how I send the data to a default webhook
[https://github.com/xdamman/ReplayLastGoal/blob/master/hooks/...](https://github.com/xdamman/ReplayLastGoal/blob/master/hooks/webhook.js)

It's being sent as a classic POST request. You should be getting the following
attributes: text=Goal for Belgium! #URU 1-1 #ENG #WorldCup \n📺Video:
gif=[http://replaylastgoal.com/videos/2014-06-19-20-31-24.gif](http://replaylastgoal.com/videos/2014-06-19-20-31-24.gif)
video=... ...

See also
[https://github.com/xdamman/ReplayLastGoal/blob/master/test/h...](https://github.com/xdamman/ReplayLastGoal/blob/master/test/hooks.spec.js#L4-L10)

~~~
tokenizerrr
Thanks! Got it working I think. The test worked, and I saved and it told me
the hook was activated, though I received no notification for the german goal.
Maybe I was a bit too late, since I only registered several minutes before the
goal happened.

~~~
tokenizerrr
No POSTs for any of the other goals :(

------
xdamman
Thanks for reporting. I'll fix this bug later today when I'm back at a
computer. More than 100 teams got the notifications during the game Belgium
USA so it's working.

~~~
xdamman
Ok so I'm finally back on a computer. There are 158 webhooks registered. The
ones for hipchat are mostly activated, but only a few for Slack are. Weird.
Anyway, you should have received a link with the following format:
[http://replaylastgoal.com/hooks/activate?service=slack&id=ab...](http://replaylastgoal.com/hooks/activate?service=slack&id=ab343a70222f5b3975bbf5877e20d805)
Replace id with your id and that should work. Not sure what happened. Still
investigating. Ping me on twitter @xdamman or gmail (same username) if you are
still experiencing an issue when trying to activate your hook. I'll send a
reminder to activate the hook for the ones that haven't been activated by
tomorrow before the game.

~~~
llamataboot
I tried to activate a hook for slack (after a test goal showed up in our
chatroom correctly) only to be told that that integration could not be found.

[http://replaylastgoal.com/hooks/activate?service=slack&id=2a...](http://replaylastgoal.com/hooks/activate?service=slack&id=2a808fd12b88b0801b6b6867e494465c)

~~~
timblair
Same here with the Slack integration: clicked on the link and got a "We
couldn't find any hook with this id" response back.

------
jdrummond
Seems to be working now. I just refreshed the page a few (10) minutes later.
{"code":200,"status":"Hook activated"}

------
tommy-taco
what did you do about the fifa takedown request? Ignore it?

~~~
xdamman
They didn't send me a take down request. They've only sent it to Twitter and
Twitter didn't take the account down (yet). It looks like they pushed back and
asked them to specify which tweets were infringing, leading to the removal of
animated gif in some tweets 24-48h after they were sent. See also
[https://storify.com/xdamman/replaylastgoal-reactions-to-
fifa...](https://storify.com/xdamman/replaylastgoal-reactions-to-fifa-
takedown-notice)

------
jogzden
I'd love to try and get gfycat support for this.

------
dsugarman
really cool, but the hipchat integration doesn't seem to work for me

~~~
sprice
fwiw I was able to get a test post working in Slack and the Save seemed to
work, but the confirmation link in Slack 404'd.

~~~
livejamie
Yeah same

{"code":404,"status":"Not found","error":"We couldn't find any hook with this
id"}

~~~
TheSisb2
Second'd

------
mellisarob
erm

